# Some of my finds



## south east ohio adventure (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## yacorie (Apr 1, 2020)

Nice variety there - looks like some good spots to dig


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 1, 2020)

Nice assortment.


----------

